# Electric power line insulation



## adhirasingh (Apr 15, 2016)

The insulator plays a vital role in electrical system. Electrical Insulator must be used in electrical system to prevent unwanted flow of current to the earth from its supporting points.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

adhirasingh said:


> The insulator plays a vital role in electrical system. Electrical Insulator must be used in electrical system to prevent unwanted flow of current to the earth from its supporting points.


Power lines, for the most part, have no insulation on them, thus the need to sleeve them if workers will be within 10 feet of them.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is the accordian work platform right next to the power line. That's why the sleeving is necessary.


----------

